# Was there a new skin yesterday?



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

When I got on this site yesterday the skin was different with a light blue tint. Today it is back to the green color. I don't think I'm crazy, any way to change back to the blue?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think js said he is going to make the light blue an option when he gets farther along with the software updates/mods. We used to have 3 skin options. Only 1 worked right with the latest update.

Hang in there, he'll get to it...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The Disturbed skin rules! :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> When I got on this site yesterday the skin was different with a light blue tint. Today it is back to the green color. I don't think I'm crazy, any way to change back to the blue?


Check the extreme lower-left of any page. If you see a little drop-down menu with the option "Default Style 2" listed, you should be able to select this option and get the blue skin.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the new layout, but miss the "new posts" option from the front page. I know you can drop down from search. Just an observation.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I miss the one at the top too.

FYI...There is a new posts link at the very bottom of the page, just not as convenient as the one at the top.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One day and it's fixed! Thanks JS.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, the blue just works better for me.


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the blue too.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

+1 on the blue. That dark grey/green one was terrible. It actually kept me from reading HGF for a few weeks. I'm glad the blue is back.


----------

